# gto randomly dies after start up



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey guys this is my first post so i hope i dont do any thing wrong. well i have an 05 gto and every once and a while, seems to be completly at random, i will just start my car. the car starts revs to 1500 like it normally does and just dies. i have to then take my key out of the ignition put the key back in and then start it again. im wondering if it is just because the battery in my key is dying because i know its gettin really low. i have a couple mods on the car. the car is straight piped from cats back AEM cold air and diablo tuner with 421 tune on. please help


----------

